# Women's Archery League



## Target3 (Oct 8, 2005)

Women if you are interest in Archery, there is a Girl's Archery League on Thursday nights (excluding the 2nd Thursday night) at West Walker Sportsman Club. The purpose of this league is to work on their skills and to try and improve from week to week. They are shooting the blue NFAA paper target.

They also get started around 6:30 to 7:00pm.

Looking forward to more women participating.


----------

